# New camera ideas



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As title give me an idea of what to buy, just for general use, but with maybe the option of some more technical uses too ?, i have been looking at the Canon g10 and lumix lx3 also looked at a few DSLR like the Nikon d90


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't know anything about the Lumix range, so hopefully someone else can help you there. 
The G10 is quite an accomplished, well specced camera as compacts go. Metal chassis so it's a robust, chunky thing, the lens now goes out to 28mm at it's wide end, which is usefully wide, plus it has a lot of the adjustments and control you'd find on a lot of DSLRs. Stuff like shooting in RAW, and full manual control and so on. A lot of photographers have one of the G range as a second camera for slipping in their pocket etc, so it's a popular choice. 14 megapixels sounds great, but that's a lot of pixels crammed onto a tiny sensor, so quality might suffer. Cost wise, it isn't cheap as compacts go, and is in competition with entry level DSLRs, and with those you get better quality images from better optics and sensor size etc, plus the ability to change lenses, use filters, and there's more to grab hold of, I much prefer holding my 450D to my G7, and there's more physical room on the thing for making changes using the various buttons etc, if that makes sense, it's less fiddly on a DSLR. 
It's a tricky one really, and depends on what sort of use you anticipate it'll get. A G10 can slip in your pocket, whip it out and be shooting photos in seconds, but a DSLR can give you better quality images and more creative scope with various lenses and so on.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good selection there, but if your looking for something more from your camera I'd go with a DSLR. I recently got my first Digital SLR (D60)and I haven't regreted it. There's quite a bit of a learning curve though.


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

I think you will have to make your mind up if you want a compact type camera or a DSLR. The G10 is a great camera that you can keep in your pocket, so always have available, and you can learn about all things photographic, f/stops etc. It also has a hot shoe so you can also get an external flash, which is a good thing. However, in my opinion you cannot beat a DSLR especially for its overall flexibility. Just change the lens then you effectively have a new camera. The Nikon D90 or Canon 50D are fantastic examples, but again imho you won't go far wrong with a Canon 40D at the current price. Word of warning though a DSLR can be a money pit similar to detailing products so a G10 may be the way to go.

Just my opinion


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I looked at the G10 and L3

I already have a nice little compact but wanted something that would offer a bit more without going to an SLR (weight, size etc)

In the end I went for a Panasonic FZ28 with an 18x zoom - very impressed so far...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

g3rey said:


> I think you will have to make your mind up if you want a compact type camera or a DSLR. The G10 is a great camera that you can keep in your pocket, so always have available, and you can learn about all things photographic, f/stops etc. It also has a hot shoe so you can also get an external flash, which is a good thing. However, in my opinion you cannot beat a DSLR especially for its overall flexibility. Just change the lens then you effectively have a new camera. The Nikon D90 or Canon 50D are fantastic examples, but again imho you won't go far wrong with a Canon 40D at the current price. Word of warning though a DSLR can be a money pit similar to detailing products so a G10 may be the way to go.
> 
> Just my opinion


thats whar worries me, i dont want the option of having to spend more money on lenses etc, but then again perhaps i do lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ps, i guess theres no flash at all on the likes of Nikon d90 etc ?


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

182_blue said:


> ps, i guess theres no flash at all on the likes of Nikon d90 etc ?


The D90 and the Canon ones do have built in flash. Albeit the biggest source of red eye and not exactly powerful but obviously readily available. An external flash would however be recommended.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Most consumer DSLRs have a pop up flash. It's only once you get to pro spec ones that pop ups go missing. The pop up is quite limited in range but that is the same problem you also have with a compact.
I think the main question is how 'into' photography do you want to get and how much do you want to spend. DSLRs are a money pit. You buy the body and a standard zoom then you need a longer lens, then a wider lens, then a flashgun, then a tripod, then some fast primes, then a dedicated macro, then some super fast telephotos, filter kits etc etc etc!
Also, portability is a big issue. I find quite often I can't be bothered taking my kit bag with me as it's a hassle, so miss out on photo ops, where a G10 would be perfect in the pocket. Also the G10 produces fantastic results for a compact, has a lot of user controled features, RAW mode, hotshoe etc.
In fact, I've been thinking about getting one myself.
A DSLR does have the adaptabilty overall, and no doubt can, in the right hands, with the right kit, produce better results that a compact ever could, but it all comes at a price. And not just a financial one!

You just have to think realistically about what you want from a camera and where you want to go.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

so most DSLRs wont have a flash ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

swiftshine said:


> Most consumer DSLRs have a pop up flash. It's only once you get to pro spec ones that pop ups go missing. The pop up is quite limited in range but that is the same problem you also have with a compact.
> I think the main question is how 'into' photography do you want to get and how much do you want to spend. DSLRs are a money pit. You buy the body and a standard zoom then you need a longer lens, then a wider lens, then a flashgun, then a tripod, then some fast primes, then a dedicated macro, then some super fast telephotos, filter kits etc etc etc!
> Also, portability is a big issue. I find quite often I can't be bothered taking my kit bag with me as it's a hassle, so miss out on photo ops, where a G10 would be perfect in the pocket. Also the G10 produces fantastic results for a compact, has a lot of user controled features, RAW mode, hotshoe etc.
> In fact, I've been thinking about getting one myself.
> ...


yeh the whole DSLR thing sounds a bit to much for me, i just want good results with little hassle


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

182_blue said:


> so most DSLRs wont have a flash ?


A lot of them do. My D60 certainly does


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Id say most DSLRs WILL have a flash.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Most consumer DSLRs have a pop up flash.


Most, if not all consumer level DSLR's *DO* have a pop up flash (450D, 50D, D80, D90, Alpha200, E410):thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

182_blue said:


> yeh the whole DSLR thing sounds a bit to much for me, i just want good results with little hassle


G10 it is then


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL, so the g10 is a good choice then ?


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Despite owning a Canon G7 and Canon EOS 40D I would plump for the LX3 if I was buying a new compact today. While the Canon is a great camera I reckon the Lumix just pips it to the post and it has a wider and faster lens than the Canon, all be it the telephoto is limited.

Check out this review on DP Review: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/page13.asp

I echo the other comments made above, compact are great for ease of use and access to great photos, plus you can take them with you whereever you go. With a DSLR I think a bit more patience is required, plus you can quickly collect quite a bit of kit to lug along over your shoulder.... I ultimately bought the G7 first, then after a year I decided that whilst I had essentially the same functionality as a DSLR it just wasn't a DSLR.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

G10 is as good as compact cameras get and will give you some good results, but let's be honest you want a DSLR and will never feel entirely happy with a compact camera so just bite the bullet and buy a D90, it's a superb camera.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> G10 is as good as compact cameras get and will give you some good results.


Good advice there:thumb:

The Nikon Mafia will be most displeased


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

If you think you will plump for a compact but are not sure which one, this might be worth a read
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/kidding.shtml


----------

